# Texas Haunters Convention 2021



## Mike and Tiff (Aug 21, 2013)

*July 17th and 18th at the Mesquite Convention Center in Mesquite, TX.* 








Home - Texas Haunters Convention


The Texas Haunters Convention has over 35,000 square feet of family-friendly vendors, events, demonstrations, and classes.




www.texashauntersconvention.com













Texas Haunters Convention 2021


A convention for Halloween and cosplay enthusiasts with over 35,000 square feet of family-friendly vendors, events, demonstrations, entertainment, classes, and a costume ball. Costumes are welcome on...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Mike and Tiff (Aug 21, 2013)

Happening this weekend!


----------



## Marcelo Hunter (Aug 7, 2021)

Did you go to the costume ball? 
I personally would have rather had karaoke and interactive games than a concert. I once caught the tail end of a party where they were playing silly games like trying to pass an orange from under one person's chin to another and it looked like they were having so much fun. They might seem like kid's activities, but I enjoy interaction more than spectating. I like having something to do.
What do you think?


----------



## Mike and Tiff (Aug 21, 2013)

Marcelo Hunter said:


> Did you go to the costume ball?
> I personally would have rather had karaoke and interactive games than a concert. I once caught the tail end of a party where they were playing silly games like trying to pass an orange from under one person's chin to another and it looked like they were having so much fun. They might seem like kid's activities, but I enjoy interaction more than spectating. I like having something to do.
> What do you think?


Agreed. I would love to get more feedback on this and pass it on to the coordinators.


----------

